# ATI Hype ! NOTHING SPECIAL !!



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

I have been reading for a few years now about ATI lights. I keep reading that these lights are the BEST and the best thing since sliced bread. I keep reading about ATI lights, like they are the KING of all lights.

Give it a rest. Like Donald Trump would say " FAKE NEWS"!

I finally bought one of the GOD of all lights and was expecting it to pop, moonwalk in the tank. IT LOOKS LIKE ANY OTHER BULB. Nothing special to hype about. I have an aqua. something Blue Actinic bulb and now an ATI Blue Plus bulb. Both bulbs are new.

When looking at the lights straight on and blinding your eyes there is NO noticeable difference. 

When looking at the lights in the tank there is NO noticeable difference.

So whats with all the ATI hype ? People getting PAID to publicize the KING of ALL light ?

BOGUS waste of time and money !!!! It seems like people are seeing lights for the FIRST time in their life. Must be 12 years olds wasting time.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

Perhaps basing your opinion completely on what visual differences you were able to distinguish, is not the best way to go about this.

A quick google search brought this up:

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...FjAAegQIBBAB&usg=AOvVaw1G8cItefnZLSOBaYyzhjO6

And I'm sure there is a ton of other info out there.

I have no stake in this at all, but saying something is crap just because you can't see a difference is also quite fake newsish.

Best of luck finding the brand that works for you! 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DC using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*Read*

I know the routine to well. " IT IS WRITTEN IT MUST BE TRUE".

Two new bulbs and NO noticeable difference. NONE ! The KING of lies or sorry meant light.

Your are making things up or do not know how to read. Where did I type CRAP ?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I understand your viewpoint but you can't evaluate the light strictly with the "naked eye".

One can only reference the bulb spectral output by the spectral plot printed on the mfg site/packaging or drop +$2000USD for field tested/academic/industry standard spectrophotometer.

Alternatively, borrow a PAR meter and compare outputs of new bulbs of differing brands of similar spectral category...I'm curious of what you find.

It's been 5+years since I did a comparison at the lab but of the brand, ATI, KZ and Geisemann were very close to advertised specs and "red shift"/"spectral degradation" was the least over the period of 6 and 12 months with a marginally higher "light output".

As one that has seen and tinkered with many systems, I am confident to state that switching those T5HO from "lower tiered" brands to ATI, KZ and Geisemann, growth rates were greater and with less issues of nuisance algal growth. I will whole heartedly agree with you, with the blue (actinic and "actinic plus") bulbs, visually the pop is marginal.

Whether the difference in $X/bulb if ATI vs the previous brand is worth it, one has to find that proverbial sweet spot of visual esthetics to ciral response of polyp extension and growth rate.

This is a hobby of passion and a breadth of personal experiences. The common theme is that we all want to spend our hard earned $ wisely.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

BRS did a review on the bulbs worth watching talking about how often you need to change bulbs. the ati blue plus performed best in terms of longevity I believe (dont quote me)

https://www.bulkreefsupply.com/vide...d-to-change-your-t5-bulbs-brstv-investigates/


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*bulbs.*

Its a light that is a TINY bit better quality then any other bulb. Not the GOD of all lighting like people make it sound. They are SO proud " I HAVE ATI BULBS".

I am not sure of prices as I got the bulb cheap. If this bulb is double the price of another, then it is not worth it. If this bulb is 25% more expensive then another bulb , it is still not worth it.

ATI IS NOT THE GOD OF LIGHTING !


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

I am not entirely sure why you are complaining about the pricing of ATI bulbs. They are competitively priced in comparison to other bulbs on the market. Most bulbs for reefing usually start at an MSRP of 20~ for 24 inch T5 Bulbs. 

I honestly have not heard of any individual making wild statements of " I am so proud I have ATI bulbs" These bulbs are not particularly prestigious. They are in fact the most commonly used pedestrian bulbs on the market.


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*Read*



WiredWeasel said:


> I am not entirely sure why you are complaining about the pricing of ATI bulbs. They are competitively priced in comparison to other bulbs on the market. Most bulbs for reefing usually start at an MSRP of 20~ for 24 inch T5 Bulbs.
> 
> I honestly have not heard of these wild claims of " I am so proud I have ATI bulbs" These bulbs are not particularly prestigious. They are in fact the most commonly used pedestrian bulbs on the market.


 Read AGAIN regarding my comment on pricing. You are correct they are not prestigious and nothing special.


----------



## appak (Apr 9, 2014)

mrfishy said:


> I know the routine to well. " IT IS WRITTEN IT MUST BE TRUE".
> 
> Two new bulbs and NO noticeable difference. NONE ! The KING of lies or sorry meant light.
> 
> Your are making things up or do not know how to read. Where did I type CRAP ?


Hi there,

Just reading between the lines. You seem very negative about the lights, basing your opinion entirely on what you can see with your eyes. As has been mentioned above, you won't be able to tell if the light is good or not just by looking at the output.

Anyways, like I said, best of luck finding a brand that works for you.


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*Glass Half Full*

Its one of those glass half full kind of things.

* Negetive:*

ATI is not the KING of light !

*Positive:*

It is just a LITTLE better then the cheapest light.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Im all for everyone having their own opinion as no tank is the same and different things work for different people. But can you provide more information or insight on your statements? Do you have data such as spectrum or par readings or do you even have more anecdotal info such as varying growth rates or coral health/color you saw after an extended period of use?

As others have stated using our own visual observation of the light color or brightness is not a good indicator.

Just for clarification i dont use t5 at all so i have no preference for one bulb or another.


mrfishy said:


> Its on of those glass half full kind of things.
> 
> * Negetive:*
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfishy (Sep 20, 2017)

*YEah,*

I was fortunate to grow up with electricity. Amazing little thing, called a light switch. Light turns off. Light turns on. Then there were these things called BULBS. Bulbs came in different intensities, from dim to eye blinding.

T5 Ballast provides. what is it 52 watts per bulb ? That is IT 52 watts. You have colored bulbs but they are 52 watts. Why is it so difficult to understand ? People make it sound like WOW .......................... this light is the shitzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

Bulb preference. Personal taste. NOTHING MORE !


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

No need for your sarcasm or condescending tone. Unsubscribed. Have a nice weekend

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## WiredWeasel (Dec 20, 2015)

kamal said:


> No need for your sarcasm or condescending tone. Unsubscribed. Have a nice weekend
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


His eyes are a scholarly source don't you know?


----------

